
Show HN: Biden vs. Trump statistical forecast model: polling and search trends - pluralvote
http://www.pluralvote.com/article/2020-forecast
======
ksherlock
That floating popover is 100% unusable when the map is near the bottom of the
window. It moves itself under the mouse and then it's no longer possible to
hover over a state.

